# Critique my NEW Horse



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

this is my 8 yr old gelding Danny Boy.

he was aqha registered but the previous owner hasn't found his papers as of yet. he is pretty dirty in these shots  



















this is my 70 yr old father on him...


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

He is beautiful even though he is dirty


----------



## mokinho (Feb 11, 2007)

*Beautiful*

He's beautiful!!!!!

I love his face, and he looks solid; very strong and kind eyes!


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah he is beautiful ain't he!!!  

big ole qh butt!

i will get him cleaned up somehow.......... :wink:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

He's so BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

He really is gorjuz! But he is a bit dirty!


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

as soon as the weather warms back up i will attempt to bathe him. don't know if he has ever had that done before, but i'm willing to take it realllll slow and try. :lol: 

thanks for the replys........


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

haven't tried the bathing yet, but .....

after spending a very long time brushing and overall grooming, i've discovered that danny is one of those onery horses that will go roll the second you turn him out! anything i do is a complete waste of time :shock: he gets dirtier than before


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

he is very fluffy.bless him he looks like a sweety


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

fluffy?????


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:lol: I think babyrowz is referring to his winter coat. lol

He's a handsome fellow! Nice sturdy, all-rounder!


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

i've never seen a horse shed so much!!!! :shock: his winter coat is almost gone, but let me tell you what......the wild birds are going to have lots to build their nests with this year!! 

he is soooo smooth and soft to touch!


----------



## equichick (Feb 28, 2007)

wow!! he is lovely, he looks so,so,so demanding of respect in the second shot of him, he looks really smooth ride too, he is going to be even better looking once he is cleaned up lol, but i think you have a real sweetheart there..


----------



## Star2Star (Mar 26, 2007)

He looks lovely and like a real sweetheart.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Mommadog1956, have you got any pics now he's lost his winter coat?

Would love to see him now.


----------



## okeefilly (Mar 29, 2007)

*Really Nice!!!*

I like this horse, good choice! I am a qh person also! I love there temperments! Oh, an easy way to shed a coat is Flax seed ( careful not to use to much, just a handful and be careful not to do this if it's going to be cold! blankets!!)meal and lots of alfafa. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Hes so handsome! x


----------

